
‘Cartapping’ Decreases Privacy for Connected Vehicles - smoser
https://passportinc.com/cartapping-decreases-privacy-for-connected-vehicles/
======
smoser
"Cartapping has been happening for years — in a 2014 warrant, New York police
officials were able to pull SiriusXM Satellite location information. The
police asked SiriusXM to install a tracker in the vehicle’s car, which was up
for an alleged illegal gambling enterprise, for a period of 10 days. But how
exactly could they tap into the vehicle? Well, it was quite easy. SiriusXM
reported that they turned on the stolen vehicle recovery feature, which was a
subset of its Connected Vehicle Services."

IANAL but using a 'stolen vehicle recovery feature' for a warrant doesn't
sound like something that should be legal.

------
Neliquat
Been going on for years. Ever since OnStar and friends showed up to the party.
Now car hacking is easier than ever, and all cars have remote gps. One will
wonder if video feeds from forward and rear cameras, and audio feeds from the
mic are already able to stream over canbus (they can, but seldom do). Its a
weird situation, only made weirder by the looming prospect of a central
control agency for tracking and controlling autonomous cars. Odd times ahead,
and privacy has precious few vessels to carry us forward.

